# Flashing Air Bag light



## ScoDog (Feb 9, 2005)

Started my car after leaving the store and my Air bag light started flashing. I dont remember hitting any bumps or anything like that.

Anyone have a clue what this means besides having it checked.

Also does anyone know if they are still doing the recall for the 94-95 that started in 2003? Not sure if mine was done


----------



## not so altima (Feb 8, 2005)

*THAT LIGHT IS A PAIN IN THE ARSE!*

I had my '96 for about 2 weeks when the air bag light came on. They reset it, then it happened again about 2 months later. They replaced some control unit. That worked great for about 6 months - 1 year, and it happened again.

I'd have them reset it if I was in for service. Otherwise I'd just let it go, because it was happening way too often. After 70,000 I let it go for another 70,000. Had it reset and it hasn't gone back on for 20,000. Just keep my fingers crossed.

There must be some kind of defect in their architecture or something cause I've heard of too many instances of this happening.

Don't know exactly what you can do about it, but there should be something that Nissan should do for you. Just passing along my 2 cents.

Rob :cheers:


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The Air Bag light flashes after running a diagnostic check and some component does not respond or it responds out of normal parameters.
The best thing to do is take it in to your local Nissan dealer and have them hook it up to the CONSULT II for the actual sensor malfunctioning

There is a self-diagnosis that I don't have the service manual for on a 94-95.

To check for compliance in all issued open recalls check with the same Nissan dealer they can input the VIN to check.

Troy


----------



## 95SE (May 27, 2004)

I just got my airbag replaced last week.. Under Recall


----------



## ScoDog (Feb 9, 2005)

95SE said:


> I just got my airbag replaced last week.. Under Recall


Sweet after I get my check engine light to go off Ill bring in for recall


----------



## racingfury (Oct 7, 2004)

ScoDog said:


> Started my car after leaving the store and my Air bag light started flashing. I dont remember hitting any bumps or anything like that.
> 
> Anyone have a clue what this means besides having it checked.
> 
> Also does anyone know if they are still doing the recall for the 94-95 that started in 2003? Not sure if mine was done



if you search on here you can find a thread about how to reset the airbag light... plenty of people have done it...


----------

